# What are the most and least expensive breeds, generally?



## futuredoctor

I saw a horse listed for $175,000. It got me thinking. In general (not extremes), which are the priciest and least expensive horse breeds?

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-2328026.html


----------



## DancingArabian

It's going to vary based on where you are. For example if you're near areas that have TB racing, you can get an OTTB for free or cheap but if you're in cow country, TBs may not be so plentiful. Gypsy Vanners are trendy right now which jacks up their price. Some breeds like Fresians also often carry a hefty price tag.

Edited to add: overall I think TBs are most expensive and least expensive. A race horse can be sold for millions and a couple years down the road be given away as a freebie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes

Depends on where you live.

Around here, you can buy a good old trail happy TWH for $300 or less. Horses go cheap in general in central Georgia. The most expensive thing you can get locally is a well finished reining horse. They go for $2000-3000. 

To make money, we buy horses in south Georgia, and then turn around and sell them for $1000 more in Atlanta.


----------



## Chevaux

As a broad generalization, the commonest (and therefore most plentiful) breeds tend to be the least expensive (eg quarter horses and Arabians); there are "vogue" breeds, if you will, that fall in and out of fashion (eg vanners) and so does their price tag; there are "specialty" breeds (when they are sound and in working condition) that tend to be mid range to expensive as they are usually used for competition (eg various warmbloods). Then there are individuals of great talent in any breed that command high prices based on their own merits of ability, conformation and blood lines to some degree.

And we shouldn't forget the lowly grade horse that, while frequently low in price tag, is priceless to its owner because it will safely and happily pack them around.


----------



## waresbear

I don't know about cheapest in my area, well besides miniature horses but the most expensive are warmbloods.


----------



## GamingGrrl

Cheapest around here are grades and QH's, most expensive are warmbloods.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965

I think the cheapest around here are Standardbreds. People can't seem to give them away. The most expensive are the Warmbloods.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

The cheapest horses, are usually crossbreds or irresponsibly bred purebreds, which are a conformation nightmare and have had no training or decent care and if a male, is ungelded. Such horses are often dumped or given away free.

Next would be purebreds of any breed, which are to be found in rescues or auctions. In the last few years, some very nice horses and many with papers, have been found in auctions.

After that I think, it would be plentiful breeds in a given area or country. What is common and cheap in one country, could command a larger price where they are uncommon and have a following.

A good horse in any breed, which has been handled and trained, could command a price many times more than the same horse with no training. A stallion who has made a name for himself in most breeds, with offspring to prove his worth, can command a high price. 

Wealthy farms with a history of producing excellent stock and an enormous advertising budget, will usually ask and get, more for their stock. 

Certain Warmbloods, have usually fetched quite high prices. And by 'Warmblood', I don't mean any old light horse x draft, which many seem to immediately think are Warmbloods.

So most of the time, you can't just go by breed. In every breed, you will find very expensive, less so and bargains. And like everything, it is often a case of supply and demand.

Lizzie


----------



## dbarabians

There are plenty of TB's worth millions of dollars. The most expensive animals in the world have been TB stallions. Some QH stallions and a few Arabians have commanded millions of dollars. I dont know of any other breeds that have consistently sold for 7 figures.
Then again you can buy Arabs, QH's and TB's for a couple of hundred dollars any day also. Shalom


----------



## xlionesss

Least expensive around here is probably OTTBs. We've got plenty that need to be adopted...I'd say second is Tennessee Walkers, we've got oodles of them. 
Most expensive is definitely warmbloods.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Many of us, remember the Miniature Horse, which sold for $100.000. And what about the two year old TB colt, which sold for $16,000.000 in Florida. In Appleby Fair a few years ago, a ten month old Gypsy Horse filly, sold for 60,000 pounds. Double that for dollars at the time. And no, the filly was not sold to an American, but stayed in England with her new owner. She will never come to the US. Many Americans love to parrot the things they read on the net, about how Gypsy Horses are two a penny in the UK. Truth is, that in the UK, many Gypsies change hands for some very hefty prices and hardly ever to Americans. 

And speaking of Gypsy Horses in the US, it really irks me these days, that many cross breed to Gypsies and ask more for the crossbreds, than many purebreds are priced today. Tells me that those who pay big prices for crossbred Gypsies, just have not done their homework. And those who breed and sell these crosses, count on the fact that the buyer will have not done their homework and still think all Gypsies are high priced, as they were ten years ago.

I see the same happening with Friesians, which seem to be a current fad breed. 

And we've all seen some brightly coloured or interestingly coloured horses, selling for huge money, even though they are a conformation mess.

Lizzie


----------



## Regula

Here you can pick up horses very cheaply at auctions (we're talking under $100) - mostly QH, Arabs and mutts from BYBs.
The in-breeds here right now are Warmbloods, Friesians, and Andalusians.

Many of the "breeders" are somewhat delusional though as to what their horses are worth. An expensive horse that's truly worth the price is one with careful breeding, talent, good health, training, and a performance record. None of these are easy or cheap to achieve, no matter what the breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94

xlionesss said:


> Least expensive around here is probably OTTBs. We've got plenty that need to be adopted...I'd say second is Tennessee Walkers, we've got oodles of them.
> Most expensive is definitely warmbloods.


Yep same here.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I have always wondered, why there are SO many TWHs about and in need of homes. And this is not something new. I remember in the '80's, there was a fellow who used to drive from the east, out here to S. Cal., with a huge stock trailer, full of TWHs. Horse dealers out here would purchase from him, clean them up a bit and advertise them for sale. He did this several times a year. Sometimes, he'd bring a Mule or two, along with him. 

At the time, we had some very famous TWH breeders here and who showed their stock all the time. Their young stock always seemed to sell to other knowledgeable folk and fetched good prices. 

I do remember, that many who purchased these TWHs from the east, often had major problems with them. Not just health, but usually temperament and training problems. 

Lizzie


----------



## futuredoctor

how much does it cost per year to take care of a horse? In New England?


----------



## Endiku

In my area Friesians, Andalusians, and gaited horses are very common (but poorly bred and UGLY) so they don't sell well at all. NICELY bred QH still fetch a decent price because we're cow and rodeo country, as do appendixes, but OTTBs are definitely still the cheapest because of our local race track.


----------



## smrobs

Hmm, in my area, it all depends on what a horse can _do_, not what breed they are.

A seasoned/finished horse that is ranch/show ready will run you big bucks, regardless of breed.

A horse that is green or young or ill-trained will be cheap...regardless of breed.


----------



## Poseidon

I second smrobs. It also depends on the condition of the animal and where it comes from. I've wanted a Fjord for quite some time and anytime I looked them up in the area, they were starting at $4000 for a basic trail horse. I got mine at an auction for $15 at an auction as a fuzzy bag of bones. I've put over $1000 in feed and vet bills into her in the last 9 months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineObsessed

In New England, a well trained horse could be anywhere from 1000 to 100000, I see a lot of good ones for around 2000. Per year we spent about 2000/horse. About $40 in grain per month, and hay bales are around $ 4-6/bale. We bought round bales for $40/bale, which lasted two weeks (for all three horses). So basically $100/month in hay, maybe fifty or sixty for one horse. Then there's the farrier, which we didn't pay for, but a trimming is about $35 every six to eight weeks, shoeing is more, I'm not sure how much. Worming is done every six weeks, and that costs around $15. Vet comes springtime for shots and teeth floating, around $175/horse. Those are the main expenses, but you also have to replace equipment, fix fences, and handle emergency vet bills.


----------



## Chevaux

As an fyi, I remember an interview with an international show jumper a few years ago (unfortunately I'm not remembering his name right now) and he had said it was in the neighbourhood of $50k-$60,000/year to look after and campaign one horse. Where I am, I believe board (with indoor arena) runs anywhere from $400 to $500/month on average; if you've got your horses on your own place it's substantially cheaper than that if you make your own hay or a little less so if you buy it.


----------



## SaddleStrings

Here in Utah, the cheapest horses are Arabs, mini's, Appy's, and unregistered QH's. I live in a state that is mostly western riding, primarily rodeo. People here are always willing to shell out a few thousand for top barrel racing and roping bloodlines. I happen to be a small percentage of people here that ride English. We are starting to get a lot of really pricey warmbloods and Hunter/jumper and dressage horses here. Makes looking for a h/j horse a lot easier than traveling out of state to find one.


----------



## Little Jane

Here, QHs, grades, and most TBs are relatively inexpensive, depending on training. Warmbloods are probably the most, but for some reason, only if they're 16.2 or higher. The shorter ones aren't desired as much here. Gaited horses are also quite expensive here, and Arabians can be, too.


----------



## Saskia

I'd also say Thoroughbreds are both the cheapest and most expensive. You can pick them up free or for a couple hundred most places, off the track. The most expensive horses ever sold are racing Thoroughbreds. 

Expense wise, they'd be followed probably by Warmbloods, then Arabians (endurance bred) and performance Quarter Horses. 

Cheap wise, besides TBs, Standardbreds go for very cheap (often cheaper than TB - but less common) as do brumbies/other feral horse breeds, then random mix breeds, or miniatures.


----------



## CandyCanes

In Ireland, Thoroughbred's are both. 
When buying TB's for general work, you know, hacking, jumping etc, no body wants them as they are generally off the track, and stone mad, so you have to sell them for 450 euro, or so. 
But Thoroughbred's at the sales, particularly in Tattersalls, and FairyHouse, cost a phenomenal amount. Especially National Hunt horses. They would fetch upwards of 175,000 Euros each.


----------

